# Best Wideboard out there?



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a k2 Illusion 155 and love it, it's pretty versatile although i am looking into buying a k2 WWW for the parks.


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

The best board depends on your riding style. What type of riding do you plan to be doing? From the sound of it, you want a board that you won't be using in the park. If that is the case, then Maybe you should look at the Rome Flag, Atomic Radon, Bataleon The Jam. Thats just a few. If you are going for a park board, I will let someone else recommend them.


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

It's also worth considering the Never Summer Legacy-R. At 6'6"/250lb, I take it your shoe size is ... substantial, like 12+?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah. I am a size 14, I look like a sasquatch on my board haha. But this new board I'd like to use as more all mountain-all purpose type and not be doing too much jibbing, grinding, but I'd hit kickers with it. So whether I get some elevators on a smaller board, which I am not too comfortable with, or getting a nice wideboard is what I am debating. Wide I go a tad slower, which may be ok with me as I got a lot of momentum with my body as is, plus my board right now I have been happy with so I am very open to Burton...although I really am open to new brands like what others have had experiences with..


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

I would go with the Rome Flag 168 or NS Legacy-R 166 or 170 if I were you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

never summer titan would be a great fit for you to be honest.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok, well I'm about your same height and weight and shoe size... I'm 6'3 250ish and a size 13. 

I ride a Rome Flag 168 and love it. I came from a Ride Decade Wide and before that a Ride Yukon. The Rome has a bit more pop than the Yukon which I found to be a bit too stiff even at our advanced sizes... Don't get me wrong, the Yukon was awesome but I just like the handling characteristics of the Flag better. It's fast as shit too, when that thing is fresh off a waxing I keep up easily with my lightspeed skier friends on the slopes. 

I equate the NS Titan to the Yukon as I got to ride my buddies at the end of last season. Great, solid board but super stiff. If you were going to be doing strictly steep and deep gnarly lines than for sure the Titan is the board I'd go with. For all around mountain riding and great pop in the tail I'll take my Flag any day.

Another board to consider is the LibTech SkunkApe BTX... I'm taking a look at this board as a potential addition to my quiver either later this season or for next year. This board is a bit more freestyle oriented as it is a true twin and it does come packed with great new tech like MagneTraction and Reverse Camber which will help hold the edge in icy conditions and float a bit better in the pow among other things. I can't speak on this boards performance yet since I haven't had a chance to demo it, but I've only heard good things.

Personally I really like my Flag and even if I get the SkunkApe, the Flag will still be my everyday board because it inspires that much confidence on the mountain. It is a huge jump up from what you are riding now for sure and can stand up to most gnarly of the gnarly conditions that you'll get into.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

I ride a baron ES which is basically the custom X wide and really like it. Burton also makes wide versions of the T6 and Vapor which are their high end boards but they cost alot. I'm replacing my baron ES with a NS Legacy-R this season


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Well I gotta say thank you to all those who are helping me with my decision. I am really happy with my Baron, but it's just getting old and beat up as I take it around Minnesota..used to before I discovered the greatness that is mountains. Around Minnesota there is nothing but hills and ice and I just am goin to be strictly mountains just because I get a lil depressed when it takes 3 minutes to get up a hill in MN and 1 minute to get down...just no ride there and really just one line you take down, no originality. But I am definately going to take a look at the Rome and Never Summer brands now that you all mention it. Thanks for the updates and keep posting..I'm sure it helps other folks who are big fatass giants like myself haha!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

i Would go with one of the new burton CUSTOM WIDE boards with or without the ICS.. i own an X8 with ICS and it is the best board ive ever owned and its like my 5th one.. I testrode the NEW BURTON CUSTOM this summer at HCSC and its a great pick for all around freestyle but isnt too shy in the park either, if your a hardcore rail rat..


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Check Out the Ride Yukon. It's Made for a big dude with large feet who just wants to free ride the mountain.


----------



## conwayeast (Nov 6, 2008)

I am 6'2" 230 size 14 so I am right there with you man. I actually have a Ride Decade 162W. It is a really fun board to ride. It doesn't have as much pop as I would like, but it grips the ice like no other. The slime-core side walls are awesome. I would def recommend this board.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

ElChupocabra said:


> I ride a baron ES which is basically the custom X wide and really like it. Burton also makes wide versions of the T6 and Vapor which are their high end boards but they cost alot. I'm replacing my baron ES with a NS Legacy-R this season




the vapor is really soft, and not a wide board at all, but the t6 or t7 are a great choice. I'm surprised that no-one has said anything about the arbor roundhouse.... DAMN GOOD BOARD all around wide, good for your weight, looks good, and can handle anything you throw at it from 4 feet of freshies in the glades... good luck


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Arbor Roundhouse is the one. It's their wide board, kills it all mountain, and is beautiful.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

When asking about wide boards the first I was recomended to by a friend was an Arbor Roundhouse or Bataleon Jam/Goliath.


----------



## conwayeast (Nov 6, 2008)

I have heard some really great things about Arbor's wide boards. I have never ridden one though, but am considering looking into getting one next season. The wood finish is sick too!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

i ride a nitro magnum and i love it. it's an all mountain board and is a little wider than most wide boards. nitro makes some nice stuff but they don't get suggested much on this forum.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

I also have big man syndrome being 6 ' 5 myelf. go with the never symmer revolver-r in a 164. i have one, it went from my park board to my everything board. I even hate teaching without it. plus there s a 3 year warranty on never summer, this is coming from some1 who breaks equipment, over 35 days, and it feels like the first day i rode it. toe drag is not even a thought anymore. check it out. or a legacy or titan. never summer got the wide thing right without sacrificing edge to edge transition.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi 
I'm not quite as big as you but. I have found the same problem with board selection. I currently ride a NS Legacy-R and love it!! It would be perfect for you and all mountain riding.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

I hear that, I hear that. Man I am glad this is helping unite us Yetis of the mountain. Just think if we all had like a club we belonged to...all go out one day and all these shorties looking at these large folks ripping up the mountain...be unbelievable! Man I am laughing my ass of right now...what ya all think?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

idk not a big guy, but what about skunk ape 190 or a doughboy 193 or a mullet they're fairly good sized.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm 6'2" 310lbs. I have personally had great experiences with past models of the Nitro Magnum. I plan on buying a Never Summer Legacy-R pretty soon though.



TheGiant said:


> I hear that, I hear that. Man I am glad this is helping unite us Yetis of the mountain. Just think if we all had like a club we belonged to...all go out one day and all these shorties looking at these large folks ripping up the mountain...be unbelievable! Man I am laughing my ass of right now...what ya all think?


that would be so dope! we could have like one or two meets a season and all of us converge on one resort and tear it up! we could even dress like yeti's from time to time! .:laugh:


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

I just got a gnu chb mtx wide. I have only taken it out once since we are at the end of the season but i like it alot. I had a flow merc before that.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I am pretty close to your stats 6'6" a little heavier with a 14 boot. I'm currently riding a Burton Custom X wide 164 and just picked up the T6 164W but havent gotten to ride it. Both have been great for me.


----------



## visibleinks (Mar 14, 2009)

Yesterday was my 2nd day of breaking in my Arbor Roundhouse. I love it and think it would be a good match for you. 

Do you plan to do park/jumps with your new board or just freeride on your new one? Sounds like you need to answer that to help decide if you want more freeride or more all mountain.

My runner up choices where:

Bataleon Jam
Never Summer Titan


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

TheGiant said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I am a 6'6" 250 lb man, and love my snowboarding. I am looking around right now because I am looking for a good all-mountain board, but only thing is I'm not the smallest guy in the world so that limits my selection of boards. I am really looking to know if anybody has an idea which is the best brand of wideboard on the market. any info would help, I currently ride a Burton Baron 167, basically once I get my new setup it's going to be my park/beataround board. thanks!
> 
> Matt


Dude... there is none other than this. I'm 6'3", 250lbs, and for me this board is the best thing since sliced bread for aggressive freeriding. Period. 

Elan Snowboards - Products


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i would say the rome flag, i love my rome agent and can deff rep for their quality.

all i can say about risers is don't get em or use em. much better to get a wide board and not take away from the boards preformance or feel with risers


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

twin89 said:


> i would say the rome flag, i love my rome agent and can deff rep for their quality.
> 
> all i can say about risers is don't get em or use em. much better to get a wide board and not take away from the boards preformance or feel with risers



You're such a poser... you were all about Capita until I schooled you that Elan owns them, now it's Rome? Pffffffff... Rome... puh-leeeze....


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm the same size and weight as you with size 15 boots, I'm riding a NS Revolver for my park/mountain board and I love it, so I'd say go for the Legacy-R for a more all mountain type board, you'll heard no complaints from me about Never Summer boards


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

BigC_ 13 said:


> I'm the same size and weight as you with size 15 boots, I'm riding a NS Revolver for my park/mountain board and I love it, so I'd say go for the Legacy-R for a more all mountain type board, you'll heard no complaints from me about Never Summer boards


Checked out the tech on the Revolver, pretty interesting fershure... I wanna learn park riding after my knee surgery and rehab. Is the vario sidecut similar to magna traction?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

It's not the same but it's the same concept.


----------

